# Talk to me about Jacob sheep!



## ASheepCalledAlice (Feb 19, 2018)

I am a sheep newby and am researching breeds to keep in an area where they will have a lot of predators to contend with: mostly coyotes, but some bobcats as well. I will be doing a ton of research on appropriate fencing and containment (I see a lot of electricity in my future), but I am also curious about sheep breeds who may have a little more range smarts than others. In addition to being cute and friendly, the Jacob sheep have those lovely horns on males and females . . . Will they use them for self defense? At least enough to deter young and stupid coyotes and buy enough time for me to run out with the firearm? 

I am also looking at Navajo-Churro for the same reason, though they seem to be a little harder to come by in my area (NY -- Hudson Valley). How do those guys do with predators?

TIA!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 19, 2018)

@Roving Jacobs can help. 

We had painted desert sheep(the crazy horns but hair sheep), though the rams would protect themselves... (the ones we had at least) but the one time we had a neighbors dog attack them it was a ewe which ended up trying to protect them. She did get bit several times and no one else did.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 19, 2018)

@JACB Dorper also has Jacobs sheep I believe and has for many years.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 19, 2018)

I wouldn't pit any sheep against a coyote, especially a tiny one like a jacob, but they are definitely wiley, rugged, and sensible sheep. The rams especially can be very protective of their ewes as well. I've never seen one go after a predator but they are certainly happy to push the dogs around with their horns if they want more space. There are plenty of NY jacob sheep breeders if you want to go meet some in person, the JSBA website should have a listing of them.


----------



## ASheepCalledAlice (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you! Yes, I wouldn't want to pit a sheep against the coyotes we have around here, but I am hoping that maybe the horns might have a slight deterrent value.  They really seem like a super breed regardless -- the ones I have met have come across as curious and intelligent.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 19, 2018)

I love mine! They're definitely a niche breed and not for every farmer but if I could only choose one breed it would be the jacobs.


----------



## ASheepCalledAlice (Feb 20, 2018)

Roving Jacobs said:


> if I could only choose one breed it would be the jacobs.



Why is this? I would love to hear pros/cons on them vs other breeds.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 20, 2018)

They're easy, low stress, useful sheep. I can count on them having twins or triplets every year with no help from me. A lot of people say the only thing you need for lambing with jacobs is a pair of binoculars. They're thrifty so they do fine on just grass and are great at brush clearing. I rarely have parasite issues with them and their hooves hardly ever need trimming. The lambs aren't going to reach standard market size but I mostly sell to customers who butcher at home and prefer smaller carcasses so I never have trouble selling them, plus I can sell the pelts and the horns or skulls for additional income on each lamb I put in the freezer. I prefer putting older ones in the freezer for myself, even 3-4 year old rams taste as good as lamb to me. Their fleece isn't super fine but if you start with good stock their fleece is great for new spinners as well as experienced spinners who like to play with the different colors. It sells well for me raw, as batt or roving, or as yarn depending on how much work I want to put in to each fleece. Good stock is easy to find and cheap and every breeder I've met has been so friendly and helpful. 

You can't discount how impressive a really nice ram looks grazing in your front pasture too


----------



## Baymule (Feb 21, 2018)

For any sheep, no matter what the breed, look seriously into Livestock Guard Dogs.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 11, 2018)

Question: Can a 2 horned Jacob sheep parents have 4 horned babies?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 11, 2018)

Gallant said:


> Question: Can a 2 horned Jacob sheep parents have 4 horned babies?



2 horns is recessive to 4 horns so if both parents are truly 2 horned then no. There are cases where a parent has 4 horns but they are fused and look like 2 horns, despite genetically being 4, so they can have 4 horned lambs.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------

